# Oblivion error at start up (won't let me play)



## Dephere (Jun 5, 2006)

Okay, I got the game and came home and installed it on my computer, which meets all the minimum requirements. Well, I click on play and I get an error message:

Oblivion has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvienience.

Error Signature:

AppName: oblivion.exe AppVer: 0.1.0.228 ModName: oblivion.exe
ModVer: 0.1.0.228 Offset: 000912a6

I tried sending the error report to microsoft, but it wouldn't work.

I also did a search of the forums here and saw someone else had a similar problem but no one responded.

Here's my specs:

*Operating System:* Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.050301-1519)
*Language:* English (Regional Setting: English)
*System Manufacturer:* Dell Computer Corporation
*System Model:* Inspiron 1150 
*BIOS:* Phoenix ROM BIOS PLUS Version 1.10 A06
*Processor:* Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz
*Memory:* 510MB RAM
*Page File:* 388MB used, 857MB available
*Windows Dir:* C:\WINDOWS
*DirectX Version:* DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)

I pointed out what I think may be the problem, but my computer is supposed to have 512MB...at least that's what it says on the order form and when I click on System in the control panel.

Can someone please help me?! I'm bumming, I really want to play.


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

Does your graphics(which you don't have listed) meet the minimum spec?


----------



## Dephere (Jun 5, 2006)

Hm...how do I check that? I'm pretty sure it is, this is a relatively new computer.


----------



## Kramer55 (Jan 18, 2005)

Click Start -> Run, then type Dxdiag

Click on the Display tab, and post the information from that page.


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

Laptops typically have pretty weak graphics. Only if you pay for a relatively 'high end' laptop will you get graphics capable of playing the latest games.


----------



## Dephere (Jun 5, 2006)

I did...this is all I left out:

*Card name: Intel(R) 82852/82855 GM/GME Graphics Controller
Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
Chip type: Intel(R) 82852/82855 GM/GME Controller
DAC type: Internal
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3582&SUBSYS_017F1028&REV_02
Display Memory: 64.0 MB
Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
Driver Name: ialmrnt5.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.4396 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 9/20/2005 09:52:38, 36990 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: ialmnt5.sys
Mini VDD Date: 9/20/2005 10:00:54, 1302332 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B78E66-76C2-11CF-B462-7521A3C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x8086
Device ID: 0x3582
SubSys ID: 0x017F1028
Revision ID: 0x0002
Revision ID: 0x0002
Video Accel: 
Deinterlace Caps: n/a
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Not Available
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run*

Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.050301-1519)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Dell Computer Corporation
System Model: Inspiron 1150 
BIOS: Phoenix ROM BIOS PLUS Version 1.10 A06
Processor: Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz
Memory: 510MB RAM
Page File: 388MB used, 857MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
*DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode*

I posted it all again, just because.....The bold is what I left out the first time.


----------



## Dephere (Jun 5, 2006)

So how do I know, though, GripS, because my friend has a laptop, same price range, and it works on her computer.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Try something like PC Wizard 2006. It'll give you all the info you want about your PC, including the memory amount and your graphics card:
http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php

If you have no clue about even what brand your graphics card is (ATI or Nvidia), then you probably have integrated graphics or a relatively weak graphics card, which is bad news for you because Oblivion requires basically the best graphics card you can find.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Ugh... Yikes! 

Looking at the info you have above, it looks like you have integrated graphics, which is uh, to be nice, bad. 

Unfortunately, your computer is nowhere *near* meeting the system requirments, much less actually running the game at a frame rate that you would want to play with.

You basically have three options:

Play the game on a different computer with a better graphics card, if you have one.
Buy a new laptop.  (Sorry.)
Return the game, if you can, ASAP.

Sorry about the bad news.


----------



## Dephere (Jun 5, 2006)

EUGHH!!! Damn....

Man, that really sucks....okay, thanks for the help people. And I'll be trying to persuade the nice vendors to give me my hard earned money back. Chances are that won't happen.


----------



## soundoffmonte (Jun 8, 2006)

i have the same problem here are my specs they are all above lower specs i dont understand any ideas?


----------



## acameron (Dec 20, 2004)

you are also using an integrated video card. Oblivion will not work on a machine that has integrated video.....it just isn't supported, you can buy a stand alone graphics card (if you have an AGP slot) but otherwise it isn't going to work.........

You *MUST* have one of the Video Chipsets listed below, if you don't the game is not going to work!



http://www.elderscrolls.com/games/oblivion_faq.htm said:


> What are the PC system requirements?
> 
> Recommended:
> 
> ...


.


----------



## soundoffmonte (Jun 8, 2006)

i have an agp so which card do u suggest? not really on a budget


----------



## soundoffmonte (Jun 8, 2006)

i also have a laptop mobo with ati mobility radeon 7500c is that any good?its not installed in anything so i couldnt tell u the specs


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

Without breaking the bank a 6600gt. Since your not on a budget get a 6800gt. Note the list of supported chipsets a couple of posts up. Also note the 7500 isn't listed there.


----------



## soundoffmonte (Jun 8, 2006)

thanks ill get the 6800gt what i ment about the other chip was does anyone no if its any good at all is it worth keeping?


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

I would keep it for troubleshooting. You wouldn't be able to sell it for a significant amount.


----------



## zentrix718 (Jun 18, 2006)

i've got that same problem. I do meet the requirements though. 

Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 
System Manufacturer: Custom
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.60GHz
Memory: 512MB RAM
Graphics: ATI 9600 128 MB
Sound: Creative X-Fi Xtreme
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c

I don't think I'm missing anything vital...


----------



## acameron (Dec 20, 2004)

while you do meet the system requirements....it is probably the video card...many people are having problems with 128MB cards, Oblivion seems to like the 256 cards better.....have you installed the patch yet?


----------



## zentrix718 (Jun 18, 2006)

I tried it without the patch to start out with, and then someone suggested I install the patch, and it still has not worked. I also tried turning down the acceleration on windows to see if that helped, but it didn't. I was afraid it was my decrepit graphics card. Unfortunately I'm about to go on a trip that won't help w/ purchasing a new one.


----------



## ASGARDONE (Jun 20, 2006)

When I get into Oblivion, I can click play, go to the menu, and start a new game, but after the Emperor's little speech, I get a message saying "Oblivion has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience." I don't know what is wrong with it, and it's REALLY f***ing annoying!


----------



## acameron (Dec 20, 2004)

> you are also using an integrated video card. Oblivion will not work on a machine that has integrated video.....it just isn't supported, you can buy a stand alone graphics card (if you have an AGP slot) but otherwise it isn't going to work.........
> 
> You *MUST* have one of the Video Chipsets listed below, if you don't the game is not going to work!
> 
> ...


----------



## ASGARDONE (Jun 20, 2006)

Hmm. I appear to meet the minimum system requirements. I have no idea...


----------



## acameron (Dec 20, 2004)

You changed your PC Specs you had Intel Integrated graphics listed before.........

As for Oblivion you meet the Min specs ....barely... but it has already been proven that the min specs usually are not enough to get the game to run............and you are really pushing it ...The lowest end graphics card with the Bare min 128 MB of Ram...that card is probably your problem by the way........


----------



## issueboy (Jun 22, 2006)

Intel® 82945G Express Chipset 
Elder Scrolls 4: Oblivion* Game Does Not Start

Elder Scrolls 4: Oblivion* game does not start; instead, when the game is launched, a small window appears with an error message.

This game requires a graphics adapter with hardware T&L (Transform and Lighting) support to run. The listed Intel® graphics controllers do not support hardware T&L. T&L can be done by the processor (in software) with acceptable performance in most cases, but since the game specifically checks for hardware T&L, it fails to run.

This applies to: Intel® 82845G Graphics Controller 
Intel® 82852/82855 Graphics Controller Family 
Intel® 82865G Graphics Controller 
Intel® 82915G/82910GL Express Chipset Family 
Intel® 82945G Express Chipset 
Mobile Intel® 915GM/GMS, 910GML Express Chipset Family 
Mobile Intel® 945GM Express Chipset Family

Solution ID: CS-022649
Date Created: 03-May-2006
Last Modified: 08-May-2006

http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/intel945g/sb/CS-022649.htm


----------



## issueboy (Jun 22, 2006)

Should have read this before buying the game!


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

acameron said:


> You changed your PC Specs you had Intel Integrated graphics listed before.........
> 
> As for Oblivion you meet the Min specs ....barely... but it has already been proven that the min specs usually are not enough to get the game to run............and you are really pushing it ...The lowest end graphics card with the Bare min 128 MB of Ram...that card is probably your problem by the way........


Uh... He hasn't posted in this thread before that....


----------



## acameron (Dec 20, 2004)

Eriksrocks said:


> Uh... He hasn't posted in this thread before that....


hehe.....You are correct sir! Sorry about that


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

No problem. Easy mistake.


----------



## masica (Dec 7, 2004)

I have a GigaByte ATI Radeon 9550 AGP card w/128 MB DDR RAM on it. It does run Oblivion, but on lower settings and with some INI file tweaks. I would suggest getting the latest video drivers and installing them.

Read some for the Oblivion game forums/sites for some tweak suggestions.


----------



## Niavlys (Jul 1, 2006)

Does anyone know if the Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family video card is integrated? I really want to know since my computer has that and I want to know how mad I have to be since I just bought Oblivion and therefore I need a new video card and i cant buy a new card if this one is integrated...please help me.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Yes, it's most likely integrated. But that doesn't really matter. What matters is how powerful it is. Even if it's not integrated, you would definitely have to get a new card.


----------



## titanania (Feb 10, 2005)

I suggest : http://www.geeks.com/products.asp?cat=VCD for a cheap video card that can run Oblivion. I bought my card there and it rocks, now I only have to build the rest of a Oblivion-playing computer to run it....


----------



## SquirrelNinja (May 17, 2006)

Microsoft wont help you with your problems for oblivion use the tech support for bethesda its there game.


----------



## Niavlys (Jul 1, 2006)

Ok, but if it IS integrated doesnt that mean that i cant install a different video card? Because thats how i thought it worked...but i really dont know. 
And yes, i definetly a new card...considering i cant play oblivion. and i got my new computer so that i can play it...


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

If it is integrated then you install a new one in the empty slot.

If it is not integrated, then you just take the old one out and put the new one in.

It will work either way.


----------



## Niavlys (Jul 1, 2006)

Ok cool, but i've got a Dell 1500c...im not sure if it has any other slots...and i got no idea how to check. Could u tell me how i can check for extra slots?


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Look on the back of the case for an empty slot. The slot in green is used, the slot in red is empty. You are looking for an empty slot.










You'll want to make sure that you are getting the right type of card, however. For that you can use the Crucial System Scanner tool. Just look under the "Graphics Card" section to see what kind of graphics card your system supports.


----------



## Niavlys (Jul 1, 2006)

Luckily i do have 2 empty slots and my computer is good enough to use most graphics cards. Thanks a whole lot for all the help. You're the man


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

:up:


----------



## Snake555 (Oct 23, 2006)

Intel® 82945G Express Chipset 
Elder Scrolls 4: Oblivion* Game Does Not Start

Elder Scrolls 4: Oblivion* game does not start; instead, when the game is launched, a small window appears with an error message.

This game requires a graphics adapter with hardware T&L (Transform and Lighting) support to run. The listed Intel® graphics controllers do not support hardware T&L. T&L can be done by the processor (in software) with acceptable performance in most cases, but since the game specifically checks for hardware T&L, it fails to run.

This applies to: Intel® 82845G Graphics Controller 
Intel® 82852/82855 Graphics Controller Family 
Intel® 82865G Graphics Controller 
Intel® 82915G/82910GL Express Chipset Family 
Intel® 82945G Express Chipset 
Mobile Intel® 915GM/GMS, 910GML Express Chipset Family 
Mobile Intel® 945GM Express Chipset Family

:up: :up: 
Here is how to get it to work with these Intel cards Integrated or not and probably anyone else with the same problem
*Note:* whether the game is playable or not will depend on the power "all other min system requirements except TnL" of your notebook, or Desktop.

You need to download a program called *3Danalyzer *the version that I'm using is v2.36b
once you have downloaded this program launch the program and click on *"select tab"*
and find the* oblivion.exe *program choose it as the target. 
Now look for where it says *""hardware limits (cap bits)""*
and put a check mark in the box next to *"emulate HW TnL caps."*
And click on "RUN" and enjoy.

PS
If you would like to change the default graphics from the game you will need to select *oblivionlauncher.exe*
first and change the graphic settings there and then go back and select *oblivion.exe*

I hope this is helped all of you people out there who is desperately wanting to play oblivion happy playing. 
And for those who still cannot get it to play, I fill for you. Never give up continue to try and you may get it to work.:up:


----------



## DovendyrE (Jan 15, 2007)

Nice! Finaly, I can play on my laptop Thanks! :up:


----------



## Snake555 (Oct 23, 2006)

You Are Welcome DovendyrE Happy Playing!!!


----------



## off_duty_ninja (Feb 27, 2007)

well.. ok.. Snake555.. i know u havent posted for a while.. but i have installed the 3d analyzer.. and all.. and its perfect.. but after i get done with the tourtoral.. in oblivion.. it all of a sudden kicks me out of oblivion and shuts the program off.. and i have to restart it.. when u try to exit the sewers.. or the tortoral.. it messes me up.. and im confused.. if anyone ever reads this... shed some light???


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

maybe you gotta turn of some graphic optiosn taht are too much for 3D analyzer and taht are not supported by your video card at all....

also you should try the program "OLDBLIVION"
it lets you paly on older pixel sahder version such as 2 and 1


----------



## Snake555 (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm sorry I no longer play the game! And I no longer have any of the above equipment.
I have all new equipment which is compatible, however it is my experience as long as you meet the minimum requirements. "PS you really should have a system that exceeds the recommended system requirements to make the game enjoyable, this game will take all that you give it and ask for more!" if you do as I posted above you should not have any more difficulties than anyone else playing with a compatible machine.
With that said it really pays on a minimum system to do a little studying on how to tweak the graphics using the INI file, I do not suggest this unless you know what you're doing however there are some good tutorials and programs in regards to altering the graphics in oblivion you just need to search the Web.
sorry this doesn't answer your question!I hope you're able to come up with something that works for you for this is a good game.

good luck and if you manage to figure it out have lots of fun!!!

sincerely
Snake555 now known on most forums that I visit as SecretSnake right now on WoW Private servers.


----------



## off_duty_ninja (Feb 27, 2007)

well.. i got oldblivion.. and its cool and all.. but its still a bit laggy... and i sorta wanna clear it up a bit.. i know this is a bit much and all.. and im sorry for so lol.. oldblivion is cool and all.. but like.. is there some way to make the game run faster..? like.. play around with the setting a bit to clear it up.. i put the game on low graphics... and its good and all.. but it stutters a bit and im a bit lagged.. and its a bit frusterating.. so im wondering if there is a way to tweak down the graphics with oldblivion.. or.. is it all up to my comp and the oblivion graphics??


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

Do some ini tweaks.......
tweakguides.com


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Oblivion is a graphically intensive game, its going to need a good vid card to run well, The graphics can be dialed down with tweaks to improve performance but something a lot of people fail to remember is that Oblivion is also very processor intensive, if you don't have a CPU up to the task you are never going to get the game to run smoothly.


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

DarqueMist said:


> Oblivion is a graphically intensive game, its going to need a good vid card to run well, The graphics can be dialed down with tweaks to improve performance but something a lot of people fail to remember is that Oblivion is also very processor intensive, if you don't have a CPU up to the task you are never going to get the game to run smoothly.


which is why i still get stuttering on my 2.53 pentium 4 even though its not severe......

actually the stuttering is caused by virtual memory..


----------



## douweg (Mar 3, 2007)

for your 3danalyzer solution, works like a charm !


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

hmmm another win for 3d analyzer... when i had a bad video card it never worked for me lol


----------



## primboid (Mar 8, 2007)

hello, i have an intel pentium 4 2.80ghz cpu and a radeon x300/x500 graphics card (dunno which, how d'ya tell?) and oblivion runs but it looks like a pile of poo. crashes every now and again as well. i want to make it look nice, and figured id buy a better graphics card. i read the recommended specs were a 3.0ghz cpu, and i wondered how much difference that would make. is it worth me getting the card if my cpu isnt good enough?


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

relax ... i play on a 2.53 pentium 4 and i play fine... the reason for MY sttuttering is becasue i run out of ram memory (AND I HAVE A GIG!!) and it goes to virtual which stutters... so get 2 gig ram lol...


----------



## primboid (Mar 8, 2007)

im confused. which is most important for me to upgrade? graphics card or ram? cos i can probably only afford 1 or the other


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Have you seen the other Oblivion thread in here http://forums.techguy.org/games/545636-cant-play-oblivion-theres-nothing.html

there is a small program that will let you run Oblivion on a lower spec machine . why not try that first it worked for me


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

If you want to play on high graphics... youll need a pixel shader 3 video card which is the 6800 series and above..... and youll need at least a gig ram because if you have any less the game will access your virtueal memory too much and youll stutter much more... i have a gig and i still stutter but its not that bad at all, and besides my main drive is very fragmented and its hard ot defragment it for some reason..... 

set your virtual memory on a drive that doesnt have your games.... for obvious reasons....


----------



## chibes3 (Mar 13, 2007)

I tried to install oblivion on my comp and it was fine, like the main menu and the prelude video was good but then when i tried to create a character, the screen went white and the only thing you could see were little blue things like shadows. what do i do? ive tried putting it on minimum setting but it still wont work. i know i have a radeon 9250 graphics card and they said it would now work with that card


----------



## Xephar (Aug 27, 2002)

That usually means one of two things...

A - you don't have enough RAM on your system. For oblivion, I wouldn't try playing on anything with less then a 1 GB of ram. Although, for optimal performance you are going to want 2 GB of ram.

Ram is pretty cheap these days, I just purchased a kit of high end ram for $245.00 CAD


----------



## chibes3 (Mar 13, 2007)

does anyone know if the witcher is a good game. i heard its amazing but i dont want to waste my money on a crappy game


----------



## Hambuga (Apr 4, 2007)

hi, am new to this place but now let's start with my problem... i bought this game the elder scrolls IV Oblivion and i meet up the system requirements .i installed the game with no problems , but when i click to start a new game, ofcourse a cutscene comes. when the cutscene is over or when i press escape , an error comes and the game closes. please help me !  

here's the error:
The instruction at "0x0086d576" refrenced memory at "0x00000000". The memory could not be "read".

Click on OK to terminate the program
Click on CANCEL to debug the program.

that's the error.. and here are my system stuff if needed:

Machine name: DC-F60ECC1C438F
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: INTEL_
System Model: D865GBF_
BIOS: BIOS Date: 04/12/04 11:16:59 Ver: 08.00.10
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 510MB RAM
Page File: 293MB used, 955MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode
---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce FX 5500 (Microsoft Corporation)
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce FX 5500
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0326&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1
Display Memory: 256.0 MB
Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Default Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 
Driver Name: nv4_disp.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.5673 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 8/4/2004 00:56:46, 4274816 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: nv4_mini.sys
Mini VDD Date: 8/3/2004 22:29:56, 1897408 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4066-11CF-9975-0A2000C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x10DE
Device ID: 0x0326
SubSys ID: 0x00000000
Revision ID: 0x00A1
Revision ID: 0x00A1


----------



## acameron (Dec 20, 2004)

download and install the update from the website...that should help.........


----------



## Hambuga (Apr 4, 2007)

thank u sooo much it really worked  . but still one more problem.. the gameplay is really laggy.. does that have to do with my video card or... do i need to upgrade my RAM ? please tell me reply..


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

first off... what is your video card

secondly you need at lesat a gig ram to have reasonably good non choppy gameplay, i got a gig and i still stutter, though not as much

also make your page file bigger, yours is like 1000. I have mine at like 2560 or somewhere there..

oh eya and defrag...


----------



## Phildog (Apr 11, 2007)

acameron said:


> download and install the update from the website...that should help.........


hey ive got exactly the same problem. I tried the patch, re installing, swapping 4 different disc. I meet all the requirements but still not working,
please help
thanks


----------



## Nutmeg10 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi!

Can anyone help me. I'd really appreciate it.

I'm trying to run Oblivion on my computer with an Intel 86825G graphics card. I downloaded 3Danalyzer according to the instuctions by Snake earlier in this thread. Using 3Danalyzer, I can get into the game - the titles come up, and the bit with Patrick Stewart and all of that is fine - but when I click on new game all I get is a blank white screen. 

Is it AT ALL possible to run this game on my card? My computer meets all the other requirements.

I would buy a better card but my current card is embedded and my computer doesn't have an AGP slot.

Thanx in advance for any help!


----------



## acameron (Dec 20, 2004)

dnload and install a program called Oldblivion....It tweaks the game so it will run on low end graphics cards and should help.

I don't have a link to it handy right now but it is easy to find with Google....


----------



## Nutmeg10 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi. Thanx 4 replying.

I tried Oldblivion and it didn't even start up with that. Then I went back to the oldblivion site and found that it says that Oldblivion won't work with my card.

Stupid question: is there any way I can get a new video card without an AGP slot? I don't know - maybe there's some kinda adapter or something? I really know nothing about this. *Looks embaressed*

My computers really quite good so I don't want to buy a new computer, but the guy ay the computer shop tells me that the only way I would run this game on my pc is to replace the motherboard (get one that has an AGP slot) and if I'm gonna do that, then I may as well just get a new computer. Unfortunatly I don't realy have the cash to do this just to play one game.

Please help!
Nutmeg.


----------



## rity1 (Jun 21, 2007)

I have an intel intergrated card and I am trying to use 3danaylzer to play the game. I check off

the HW TnL caps box because I don't have tnl and the force max. pixel shader version 1.4

because don't have a Vertex Shader. So I click run and

"could not copy C:\[filename]\ForceDLL.dll to E:\ForceDLL.dll".

I have searched all over the net and I haven't found a solution yet so if you could tell me one

or one that might work, it would be greatly appreciated.

Also, I can go to the start menu but when I click play an error comes up and please

specify what I should click because I ain't computer savvy.

Thank you if you can help at all!


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

okay guys... 

what oldblivion really does is tweak aroudn with the frequency of something in the game.. or something so that you can run it with pixel shader thats lower than 3.0... but if the cards youre talking about dont even have pixel shader at all than you wont run the game with either 3D analyzer or oldblivion... thats why i had to upgrade...


----------



## ss4lifeg (Jul 11, 2007)

ok i have the same problom my chip type will be listed below but i really really hope its not that because i have also receantly bought a $350 graphics card (a radeonx 1800xt) wich played beautifully before it crashed because it was defective and i was onable to get my money back or a replacement so being only 13 i have almost no money left and cannot afford a new one pls help i now have a NVIDIA GeForce MX/MX 400 vido chip is this one apro
oved or is that the problom


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

Anything thats MX is death for joo...... i had mx and i couldnt play any of the newer games cause they all had pixel shader..


----------



## GoLions (Jul 25, 2007)

Ok, so i'm having the same problem. I get an error message when I try to launch the game, but im pretty sure my computer meets the requirements. So i dont know what the problem is. Here is what my computer has and it is a laptop if thats improtant.

Dell Inspiron E1705

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo processor T7200 (4MB/2.00GHz/667MHz) 
Screen: 17 inch UltraSharp TrueLife WUXGA, 1920 x 1200 
RAM: 1GB (2x512), DDR2, 533MHz memory 
Hard drive: 120GB 5400RPM SATA hard drive 
Video card: 256MB NVIDIA GeForce Go 7900 GS 
Optical drive: 8X DVD+/-RW Drive 
Wireless: Intel PRO/Wireless 3945 802.11a/g Mini Card (54Mbps) 
Bluetooth: Dell Wireless 355 Bluetooth Module (2.0 + EDR) 
Misc: Remote Control for Microsoft Windows XP Media Center Edition 
Battery: Default 6-cell battery 
OS: Microsoft Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

well.. whats the error... heck you cd could be missing


----------



## Gamer743 (Sep 18, 2007)

acameron said:


> download and install the update from the website...that should help.........


what update plz tell me


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

Maybe video card driver update?


----------



## ravelin (Oct 6, 2007)

I had the same problem on my laptop but the 3D Analyzer worked. However, I was wondering if there was anyway to set it up so that I could bypass using the 3D analyzer program. i.e. just click the shortcut to start the game.

can anyone help?


----------

